# my betta 10 gallon tank



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok so please rate my tank from 1 to 10 as an aspect of a beginner tank. thanks


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

make a photobucket or flickr or something like that account upload pics then copy and paste the IMG URL


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok posted them
they actually look way nicer in real life then in the photos


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

kinda empty...looks good but for now a 5


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

any suggestions on what i could add?


----------



## Sunaynire (Nov 10, 2007)

Some plants. Fake plants and decorations will fill up the tank.


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

need a new camera. image quality looks bad.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

its not that the camera is amazing to tell you the truth i think im just using it wrong


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hm, maybe a black background, the red betta would really show up.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks guys but unfortunately my betta died yesterday i cant get over he wass the healthiest betta ever you could ask my cousin. He flared at me and he moved to my finger he swam quickly and he was sooo happy. Now ill show you pictures of my new betta. He is still very shy in the new tank but he is almost used to it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your betta.

If the tank is stil set up the same way, I'll give it a 3.

I would deffaintly get a background. also, lots more plants, caves, something. I'm not a fan of the gravel either. 

But that's just me. I'm a real fan for natural looking tanks. My betta tank is set up naturally, but it has blue and purple gravel, and I hate it.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your last fish not making it. 

In terms of your tank, it looks a little empty to me, too. I would just add some more plants and decorations. I would normally say you could get some lace rock, but I don't know how that would look with your color gravel. Also, the suggestion of adding a background is a good one. I used to resist backgrounds on my aquariums, but after I finally took the plunge and painted one black, I won't have it any other way.

On a side note, it looks like you're keeping the aquarium on a TV tray. That may be holding for now, but there's a good chance it won't stay that way. You can pick up an iron stand from a chain store for usually about $15 where I live.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

haha, the first picture looks like your bettas face is drooping  He looks good though.


----------



## BrookieK (Nov 15, 2007)

*Rate my tanks*

I'm a big fan of the natural look too. I'd love some ratings as well

2.5g: 1 male betta, red (Hank)
3.5g: 1 male betta, pink (Eugene)
5.5g: 1 male Crown tail betta (Nowell), 3 black neon tetras, 1 oto (Kinda full)


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Brookie K These are my ratings:

1st one: 8.5
2nd One:8.5
3rd One: 5

No offense but it looks quite pale and bare in the third one, mine is like that too but I am getting some javav fern and java moss in my tank and a cave and some sand tomorrow and my tank will be complete 

Kbjunior8 This is my rating for your tank:

6

It is very bare, I suggest you get more plants in there, also you might want to get more hiding spots for your betta

Sorry I am being so harsh, when I post my pics you canbe hard on me too. I'll probably be posting them at around 6.30 though


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

i will get over it but this fish is starting to move alot and loook at me. Do you guys know why he isnt flaring yet? Whenever i show him a pic of a betta he just moves back


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol true, remember my CT? He wasn't flaring either maybe most CTs are laid back


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

BrookieK - I like the look of your tanks, a lot. Honestly, I don't care for the two-tone cup (if that's what it is) that you have in each aquarium. Of course that is simply a matter of preference. I like the way you have the taller plants in the last tank and the way you mixed the different sizes of gravel in the first. Well done.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

yes my new betta made a bubble nest after 1 day. He must be happy


----------



## lizziyay (Feb 15, 2009)

BrookieK said:


> I'm a big fan of the natural look too. I'd love some ratings as well
> 
> 2.5g: 1 male betta, red (Hank)
> 3.5g: 1 male betta, pink (Eugene)
> 5.5g: 1 male Crown tail betta (Nowell), 3 black neon tetras, 1 oto (Kinda full)







What are those cups you have in your tanks? the two tones, I love em and would love to get some for my betta tank. 

Thank you in advance!

:fish:


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey lizziyay, for future reference it is considered bad practise on a forum to go to an old thread and enter a new post to it (the post before yours was in 2007)


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Lizz, you can probably do a search through anyplace that has cups and find something that would work. Glass. plastic, ceramic, all would work find in a tank. Those 2 are exceptional, I really like them. If it were me I would go with glass over anything else.


----------

